# Scarecrow Mask - Work in progress



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Eye stitches and mouth stitches added. Blood comes next.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks Great!


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

This one is finished, starting another one now.


----------



## GiantSpiderHouse (Jul 15, 2018)

wow that is pretty awesome... what are you going to do with it


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Well the head form is one from Amazon. I basically then just measure and cut burlap, also from Amazon. I have tried many different glues but 3m spray adhesive works the best. To harden it I use water base polyurethane, satin finish. The paints are simple 50 cent paints from Wal-Mart. The final step is an oil based poly to make it water proof.


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, and the head form is not enough so I tape a mask over the head form. Under there is a dinosaur mask, others work just as well.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I love it! Great job!


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is attempt number two, the initial molding done. Hopefully I learned from the first one and will make an even better one.


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

GiantSpiderHouse said:


> wow that is pretty awesome... what are you going to do with it


Probably going to be a full animated scarecrow.


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, look what came in via Fedex an hour ago... The real thing....


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

This is great. I can’t wait to see it as a full scarecrow,


----------

